# Wills Creek Crappie Tournament May 7th



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

anybody else on here gonna be fishing it this weekend? It should be pretty interesting if the lake level stays way up!


----------



## Duckaholic (Mar 23, 2010)

Where is Wills Creek lake? What or who bait shop is putting this on?


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

The bait store/carryout in the town of Wills Creek is hosting it. A friend of mine is fishing it, guess you start at the store and can fish anywhere, just be back in time for the weigh-in... Wills Creek Store: 740-829-2609


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

so how'd it go considering the water is 19ft above summer pool and half the roads around the creek are closed


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

it was very interesting to say the least! our team won 2nd place. I think there was about 10 teams that entered, and only our team and the guys that won 1st were the only ones to bring any fish to the weigh-in. None of the other teams caught any. I was really suprised, I thought we were gonna be waiting in line behind guys with big Crappies. We ended up getting the 3rd place cash by default as well, since no other team weighed in Ended up catching around 15 total, and the 5 that we weighed in was 1.8lbs. 1st place was 2.1lbs. I only talked to one guy that said he tried fishing the lake, to no avail. The water level was crazy, and the water was just barely trickling out of the dam. Everyone stuck to the ponds. Had the lake been at normal level it would have been a totally different ballgame! Definitely a good time though!


----------



## Duckaholic (Mar 23, 2010)

Definitely interesting report, let us know when the next one will be. They have a tournament schedule for cats also. Is it posted in the store?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

:Gdefinately let us know when the next one will be, get us a schedule if you can...:G


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

My friend didn't fish it because of the flooding. He was gonna fish in our campground lake, but Wills Creek is flowing thru it.. we fished in chocolate milk for a few hours on Sat, got almost 20, biggest was just under 13" and FAT... coulda' weighed in 5 for prolly 5 1/2 to 6 lbs... he's gonna be bummed when I tell him the winning weight!! Congrats to all who fished in some tough conditions!!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Very big crappie there but also a VERY DANGEROUS place without knowledge of the waterway.


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

bttmline said:


> Very big crappie there but also a VERY DANGEROUS place without knowledge of the waterway.


how so? could you explain


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

wills creek is a very shallow lake. the water depth at the main ramp with the water at summer pool is only 1 to 3 feet deep till you get to the main chanel. i have a 14 ft semi v with a short shaft motor and if i dont pay attention to where i am at i will get stuck in mud and that is no fun getting out of. and who knows how many new logs got washed in to the lake due to all this high water. wills creek is an awsome bass lake! not may people fish there and why i dont know. i think it is because it can be difficult to navigate.more bass for me to catch!


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

i have bank fished there since i was a little boy with my dad and grandpa. it took a few trips in my boat to find my way around the lake.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

There are a lot of stumps between the ramp and the main channel with very shallow water. I always use my trolling motor until I get to the channel next to the main bridge. Only problem is everytime the water comes up is everything is different the next time you are there. Lots of logs float in and you never know where they are. You just have to be very careful!!!


----------

